# Nano Defender & Nano Adblocker removed by Google Chrome as malware



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2020)

Source: Time to remove Nano Adblocker and Defender from your browsers (except Firefox) - gHacks Tech News


> When Nano Defender was launched in 2019, it quickly became a go-to extension to bypass anti-adblocking mechanisms on Internet sites. It used code from uBlock Origin, one of the most prominent content blocking extensions, and users started to install the new extension in Chrome and other Chromium-based browsers.
> 
> One of the main differentiating factors between Nano Defender and uBlock Origin was that the former supported a reporting option to let the developer know about issues encountered while using the extension.  A port for Firefox was created by another developer to cover all major browsers on the Windows platform.
> 
> ...



@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Desmond David @Vyom

Was using them yesterday when suddenly the extensions crashed with a chrome notification. Later when I tried to reload them I saw chrome labelled them as malware.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Source: Time to remove Nano Adblocker and Defender from your browsers (except Firefox) - gHacks Tech News
> 
> 
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Desmond David @Vyom
> ...


I only use ublock origin. Haven't needed to search for another adblocker.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2020)

Honestly haven't even heard of this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Honestly haven't even heard of this.


Haha I hear about this add-ons on some fringe subreddits. Personally I only use ublock origin 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Haha I hear about this add-ons on some fringe subreddits. Personally I only use ublock origin
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk





SaiyanGoku said:


> I only use ublock origin. Haven't needed to search for another adblocker.


Same


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2020)

I use Adblock Ultimate in Firefox.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Source: Time to remove Nano Adblocker and Defender from your browsers (except Firefox) - gHacks Tech News
> 
> 
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Desmond David @Vyom
> ...


Me too, shifted back to ublock origin.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I only use ublock origin. Haven't needed to search for another adblocker.


I was using it years ago, but then some anti ad-blockers were detecting it, so found this being recommended on reddit.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2020)

Just use ublock origin If any website able to detect and block you from accessing it  just post on their subreddit(*www.reddit.com/r/uBlockOrigin/) with the screenshot of the website and they'll fix it within hours.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2020)

It worked better than ublock origin(I also have that installed along with it) on some sites where for example it skipped the multiple redirections without needing you to click on "click here to continue" & get you to the final page. In ublock origin I need to click 2-3 times on "click here to continue" which opens a popup window ad which ublock origin immediately close.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It worked better than ublock origin(I also have that installed along with it) on some sites where for example it skipped the multiple redirections without needing you to click on "click here to continue" & get you to the final page. In ublock origin I need to click 2-3 times on "click here to continue" which opens a popup window ad which ublock origin immediately close.


Yup it was, not sure if ublock catched up now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yup it was, not sure if ublock catched up now.


On certain sites it hasn't.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 3, 2020)

Any idea of good alternatives? Ublock with unblock extra isn't as good as nano was.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Any idea of good alternatives? Ublock with unblock extra isn't as good as nano was.


I found out about this a long time ago when I was using both nano & ublock, on many sites ublock just cannot match silent continuous redirects of nano without any popup ad/link to click. Will update here if find something similar.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I found out about this a long time ago when I was using both nano & ublock, on many sites ublock just cannot match silent continuous redirects of nano without any popup ad/link to click. Will update here if find something similar.


Yeah me too, that's why I initially made the switch. Ublock works fine 95% of the time for me, but for some websites have those redirects or anti-adblockers that detect it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

Amestryyz said:


> Time to remove Nano Adblocker  currretly i dont have idea but you will get in detail on google.thankyou


Old news, almost a month ago it was declared malware by Google itself (in about 3 days of it becoming one).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Old news, almost a month ago it was declared malware by Google itself (in about 3 days of it becoming one).


Spammer trying to be smart, removed his another ID too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It worked better than ublock origin(I also have that installed along with it) on some sites where for example it skipped the multiple redirections without needing you to click on "click here to continue" & get you to the final page. In ublock origin I need to click 2-3 times on "click here to continue" which opens a popup window ad which ublock origin immediately close.


I use universal bypass for the same, but any content bypasser essentially maps and stores access/endpoints, so it provides this map to any other user going to the same link. That IS a breach in privacy, its just how it works. Its open source atleast.

PS: 
*Why is Universal Bypass not on the Chrome Web Store?*
Google took it down for apparently "circumventing paywalls." I have clarified that Universal Bypass is more of an adblocker and asked for details of where paywalls are circumvented, but it's Google, so of course I didn't get a response.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I use universal bypass for the same, but any content bypasser essentially maps and stores access/endpoints, so it provides this map to any other user going to the same link. That IS a breach in privacy, its just how it works. Its open source atleast.
> 
> PS:
> *Why is Universal Bypass not on the Chrome Web Store?*
> Google took it down for apparently "circumventing paywalls." I have clarified that Universal Bypass is more of an adblocker and asked for details of where paywalls are circumvented, but it's Google, so of course I didn't get a response.


Checked & it also doesn't work on some sites in the same way as nano defender+adblocker.


----------

